# Die Ryobi Professional Serie 155 bis 199 und weitere Ryobi Rollen



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

Da schon mehrmals hier im Forum der Begriff *Ryobi* gefallen ist möchte ich hier mal kurz die Ryobi Professional Serie
mit nicht umbaubarer Kurbel vorstellen (es gab sie auch als Serie wo die Kurbel umbaubar war).
Kurz zur Firma:
Seit den 40iger Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert produziert Ryobi/Japan bereits Gußteile. Nach dem Krieg stieg die Fa. zum Weltkonzern -als Hersteller
von Gußformen und Teilehersteller für z.b. Kameras, Autos, Motorräder, Fernsehgeräte, Werkzeugen usw.- auf. Das Know How war somit vorhanden
um auch Angelrollen zu produzieren.
Die komplette Serie:





Vertrieben wurden die Ryobi Rollen in den 70er Jahren u. a. von der Fa. Cormoran/München.
Die oben gezeigte Serie kam 1971/72 mit den Modellen,
Ryobi 155: 150m/0,35 / 390g / 1:4,4 / 46,50DM
Ryobi 166: 175m/0,35 / 390g / 1:3,4 / 57,50DM
Ryobi 177: 130m/0,40 / 400g / 1:4,3 / 59,50DM
Ryobi 188: 220m/0,40 / 540g / 1:3,4 / 69,50DM
Ryobi 199: 285m/0,40 / 580g / 1:3,4 / 78,50DM
auf den Markt.
Je nach Modell haben die Rollen ein oder zwei Kugellager.
Die Modelle 166-199 haben ein zusätzliches Rad für den Spulenhub.
Alles in allem eine tolle Rollenserie mit einem sehr gute Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Made in Japan.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Cormoran Katalog 1977 (einige Abbildungen waren hier noch in schwarz/weiß)



Cormoran Katalog 1978


----------



## Andal (23. April 2020)

Eine Ryobi-Frage etwas abseits des Themas.

Von Ryobi gab es Ende der 90er ein todchiques Röllchen im Carbonlook. Ziemlich teuer, nicht sehr groß, aber unglaublich "anmachend". Weiß jemand zu diesem Teil vielleicht mehr, hat gar ein Bild, oder sonstige Informationen?

So weit ich noch weiss, war es auch in den Balzer Katalogen dieser Zeit mit drin.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Spulenhubrad bei einem anderem Thema möchte ich hier mal kurz
die 800er Serie von Ryobi -auch als Ryobi Weitwurfrolle bekannt- vorstellen.
Die 800er Serie kam etwas später als die Proffessional Serie (mit nicht umbaubarer Kurbel, siehe oben) um 1973 auf den Markt.
Die Serie umfasste die Modelle 805, 806, 807 und 808.
Leg mal Fotos, auch mit dem Innenleben der 807 bei.












Hier noch ein paar Daten:
805 Schnurfassung 175m/0,35mm. Übersetzung 1:3,8, Sinterbuchsen, 39,50 DM
806 Schnurfassung 235m/0,35mm. Übersetzung 1:4,7, Kugellager, 49,50 DM
807 Schnurfassung 265m/0,35mm, Übersetzung 1:4,3, 2 Kugellager, 67,50 DM
808 Schnurfassung 240m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1:4,3, 2 Kugellager, 87,50 DM

Sonstiges: Made in Japan, Hypoidgetriebe mit Minusversetzung, überlappende Spule, umbaubar von Links- auf
Rechtshandbetrieb, Bügel für Hand- oder Außenanschlag, Schnurlaufröllchen mit auswechselbarer Buchse,
Rücklaufsperre greift vor dem Getriebe auf die Hauptachse, die 806,807 und 808 mit verlangsamter
Schnurverlegung ....


----------



## Jason (25. April 2020)

@eiszeit 
Ich habe noch eine Ryobi 266. Das ist wohl eine andere Serie. Welches Bj. waren denn die? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (25. April 2020)

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Hallo Jason,
ne ist keine andere Serie. Sie zählt auch zu Proffessional Serie, ist aber umbaubar von Links- auf
Rechtshandbetrieb. Sie kam wie die ganz oben beschriebene Serie 155-199 um 1972 auf den deutschen Markt.
Nehm aber deine Anfrage zum Anlass weiter Rollen der  Proffessional Serie grob aufzuarbeiten
Ich leg mal ein Foto der 277 bei.




1972 wurden die zwei Modelle 266 und 277 fürs ultra leichte Fischen auf den Markt gebracht.
Hier noch ein paar Daten:
266 Schnurfassung 180m/0,30mm. Übersetzung 1:4,3, Sinterbuchsen, 40,00 DM
277 Schnurfassung 180m/0,30mm. Übersetzung 1:4,3, 2 Kugellager, 54,00 DM

Im Jahr 1974 kamen dann die Modell 254 und 255 hinzu und im Jahr
ca. 1975 die 247 (als Schwester der 244 (Standard Serie) dazu.
Ich leg mal ein Foto noch bei.




Hier noch die Daten:
254 Schnurfassung 150m/0,35mm. Übersetzung 1:3,4, Sinterbuchsen, 44,00 DM
255 Schnurfassung 150m/0,35mm. Übersetzung 1:3,4, Kugellager, 57,50 DM
247 Schnurfassung 150m/0,35mm. Übersetzung 1:3,4, Kugellager, 50,00 DM

Es gab dann in der Serie noch die Modelle 287, 288, 298, 299 und 297,
Dazu aber später und bei Bedarf mehr


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Leg mal Fotos, auch mit dem Innenleben der 807 bei.


Sehr modernes Getriebe!


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2020)

Weil man es nicht so genau sieht, das innen Leben der 807 und dann auch im Vergleich 
Zur Shakespeare Ambidex 2430


----------



## Jason (26. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hallo Jason,
> ne ist keine andere Serie. Sie zählt auch zu Proffessional Serie, ist aber umbaubar von Links- auf
> Rechtshandbetrieb. Sie kam wie die ganz oben beschriebene Serie 155-199 um 1972 auf den deutschen Markt.
> Nehm aber deine Anfrage zum Anlass weiter Rollen der  Proffessional Serie grob aufzuarbeiten
> ...


Danke Walter für die saubere Erklärung. Die 266er hat ein High Speed Getriebe. Ist eine schöne Rolle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (26. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Ryobi-Frage etwas abseits des Themas.
> 
> Von Ryobi gab es Ende der 90er ein todchiques Röllchen im Carbonlook. Ziemlich teuer, nicht sehr groß, aber unglaublich "anmachend". Weiß jemand zu diesem Teil vielleicht mehr, hat gar ein Bild, oder sonstige Informationen?
> 
> So weit ich noch weiss, war es auch in den Balzer Katalogen dieser Zeit mit drin.


Weiss da keiner was?


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Weiss da keiner was?


Sorry, (Ende der 90er) da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Weiss da keiner was?



Kann da aktuell nur rumraten, so auf Anhieb fiele mir ne CarboSpark ein....die ist glaube ich aber eher Ende 80er/Anfang 90er. Ende der 90er war für Ryobi ne ganz schwierige Zeit, es waren quasi die letzten Jahre ihrer Rollenproduktion bevor sie den Bereich verkauften.
Ohne entsprechendes Katalogmaterial wird man da schwer was finden, ich weiß nichtmal ob überhaupt noch ein dt. Vertriebler Ryobi aktiv zu der Zeit im Programm hatte.
Ne ganze Weile war das mal Cormoran, mit dem Beginn der 90er wird das aber zunehmenst undurchsichtiger.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2020)

@Andal Ich hab mal alte Zeitschriften gewälzt, leider stand da auch nichts drin was dir weiterhelfen könnte. Vielleicht ist @Bimmelrudi seine Carbo Spark die gleiche wie die ich meine, es gab noch eine Royal Carbo von Ryobi.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2020)

So um 2000 herum gab es diese Rolle noch vereinzelt im Handel. So weit ich mich erinnere, so um die 279.- DM, teilweise teurer. Ein recht kleines Ding, so zum Forellenfischen u.s.w. Alles in Carbonmattenoptik, sehr filigran und mit Doppelkurbel. Einfach traumhaft schön!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. April 2020)

Dann isses definitv nicht die CarboSpark gewesen. Die CarboSpark erinnert optisch eher stark an eine Daiwa SS 600/700 ohne die BlingBling-Spule.


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2020)

-Ah, Doppelkurbel ist schon ein weiterer Hinweis.

War es vielleicht die Ryobi Techno ZR .....
Die hat zwar keine Doppelkurbel, aber ein langes Kurbelgegengewicht.
Die war 1997 auf den Markt.
Wird derzeit in Rumänien angeboten und kostet ne Menge


----------



## Andal (26. April 2020)

Leider nein......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

Das hätte mich auch ehrlich gewundert. So wie sie Andal vorher beschrieben hatte passt dieser Heckbremsen-Plastik-Billigheimer da nicht so ganz in mein Verständnis, außer @eiszeit mein ein völlig andres Modell wie ich grad aufm Schrim habe.

@Andal: kannst du dich noch an andre Details erinnern außer der Doppelkurbel? Wichtig wäre zb Front-oder Heckbremse (ich geh von ersterem mal aus, wenn sie ästetisch gewesen sein soll^^), waren sonst noch irgendwelche auffälligen Dinge dran, mit Ausnahme der Carbon-Optik...zb auffällige Spule usw? Gerade diese Doppelkurbel macht mir ehrlich gesagt Kopfzerbrechen, da sie bei Ryobi eher völlig untypisch war.


Vielleicht krieg ich noch was raus, was in die Richtung gehen könnte.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2020)

Es war eine Frontbremsrolle. Sehr auffällig auch die Spulenschürze mit Carbonmattenoptik. Sie hatte auch ein sehr mager wirkendes Rollengehäuse. Insgesamt auch ein sehr feines und zartes Äußeres.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

Ok....Carbonmattenoptik kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nur aus den 2000ern, und da auch erst ungefähr ab 2010 mit Ausnahme der Branzino von Daiwa. Zu der Zeit gab es ja eigentlich noch nichtmal die Zauber (die gab es in den 2000ern auch in Carbon-Optik), allerdings gab es schon ne Ecusima, die aber in weißem Kleid und normaler Kurbel daherkam.

Wie gesagt, Ryobi ist allgemein nicht einfach, da sie nie nen eigenständigen Vertrieb hatten und dementsprechend auch hierzulande keinerlei Katalogware zu finden ist. Vollständige Kataloge gab es meines Wissens bis in die späten 80er noch in UK, ansonsten bleibt nur Japan noch über. Und da sah die Rollenwelt generell immer etwas anders aus wie bei uns.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2020)

So dramatisch ist das auch wieder nicht. Ich dachte halt, dass ob so einer geballten Schwarmpower etwas bei der Nachfrage rumkommt. Es ist schließlich mittlerweile eine über 20 Jahre alte und noch offensichtlicher sehr seltene Rolle. Kaum anzunehmen, dass sich die einem Sammler zu erträglichen Preisen aus dem Kreuz leiern ließe.

Ich habe mir ja damals auch aus preislichen Gründen eine Daiwa Triforce 2500iA rausgelassen. Zwar etwas weniger filigran, aber heute noch treu in Diensten.


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es war eine Frontbremsrolle. Sehr auffällig auch die Spulenschürze mit Carbonmattenoptik. Sie hatte auch ein sehr mager wirkendes Rollengehäuse. Insgesamt auch ein sehr feines und zartes Äußeres.



Ah, Frontbremse schon wieder ein Hinweis.

War es vielleicht die Ryobi Ixorne. Die wurde aber 2000 (*auch 1999*) noch angeboten und sie hatte eine Frontbremse und ne Doppelkurbel.
Es gab sie in den Modellen 1000i-D und 1500i-D


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Ryobi ist allgemein nicht einfach, da sie nie nen eigenständigen Vertrieb hatten und dementsprechend auch hierzulande keinerlei Katalogware zu finden ist. Vollständige Kataloge gab es meines Wissens bis in die späten 80er noch in UK, ansonsten bleibt nur Japan noch über. Und da sah die Rollenwelt generell immer etwas anders aus wie bei uns.



U.a.,  hier Katalog von 1974 für Deutschland.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

War das nen Endverbraucherkatalog oder eher nen Händlerkatalog? In den 70ern wurde Ryobi in Deutschland ja ausschließlich durch Cormoran vertrieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, Frontbremse schon wieder ein Hinweis.
> 
> War es vielleicht die Ryobi Ixorne. Die wurde aber 2000 (*auch 1999*) noch angeboten und sie hatte eine Frontbremse und ne Doppelkurbel.
> Es gab sie in den Modellen 1000i-D und 1500i-D



Das wäre dann die hier:

Käme dem was @Andal so schrieb wohl recht nahe.
Könnte zeitlich wohl in etwa passen. Dürfte aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eher nen JDM-Modell gewesen sein, also nur spärlich nach Europa gekommen.

EDIT: Lag ich nicht verkehrt, die Rolle war quasi das letzte Flagschiff der japanischen Rollenbau-Ära bei Ryobi. Die Rolle wurde von 2000-2002 gebaut, auch noch während der Übergangszeit des Verkaufs an Johshuya Co. LTD.
In der Zeit wurde sie aber nur noch für den eigenen Markt in Japan produziert. Modelle die es außerhalb von Japan zum Verkauf schafften, waren eher spärlich gesäht.

Übrigens, so sah auch der Body der ersten Zauber aus, gab es allerdings hierzulande nie. Das was wir als Ryobi Zauber kennen hat mit Ryobi leider nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> War das nen Endverbraucherkatalog oder eher nen Händlerkatalog? In den 70ern wurde Ryobi in Deutschland ja ausschließlich durch Cormoran vertrieben.


Ist ein Endverbraucher Katalog


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> EDIT: Lag ich nicht verkehrt, die Rolle war quasi das letzte Flagschiff der japanischen Rollenbau-Ära bei Ryobi. Die Rolle wurde von 2000-2002 gebaut, auch noch während der Übergangszeit des Verkaufs an Johshuya Co. LTD.
> In der Zeit wurde sie aber nur noch für den eigenen Markt in Japan produziert. Modelle die es außerhalb von Japan zum Verkauf schafften, waren eher spärlich gesäht.



Die Rolle wurde erstmals -nicht 2000 noch 2002 noch 2010- sondern* 1999 *oder früher (das weiß ich auf die Schnelle nicht) in Deutschland angeboten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

Meine Recherchen ergeben ein etwas anderes Bild, demnach kam diese Rolle frühestens 2000 in Japan auf den Markt.
Das deckt sich auch mit dem Beginn der OneWay-Clutches, also die Einführung der Sofortstopp-Lager in Angelrollen.

Vielleicht gab es einen Vorgänger, den es hierzulande bereits 1999 gab, möglich.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau. Ixorne hat das Ding geheissen. Allerdings ganz in dunkelgrau schwarz. Endlich der Name gefunden! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Meine Recherchen ergeben ein etwas anderes Bild, demnach kam diese Rolle frühestens 2000 in Japan auf den Markt.
> Das deckt sich auch mit dem Beginn der OneWay-Clutches, also die Einführung der Sofortstopp-Lager in Angelrollen.
> 
> Vielleicht gab es einen Vorgänger, den es hierzulande bereits 1999 gab, möglich.





Hab mal den Begriff "OneWay-Clutches" gegoogelt. Das bedeutet Einwegkupplung oder bei Angelrollen
angewandt Unendlich Rücklaufsperre. Entschuldige kenne mich mit den neumodischen Begriffen und auch mit den neueren Rollen nicht so aus.
Bevorzuge immer die deutschen Wörter soweit es welche dazu gibt, also unendlich Rücklaufsperre.

Ja die Rolle hat eine unendlich Rücklaufsperre. sie hat auch 7 Kugellager und angeblich ne vergoldete
Schnurabwurfkante. Das braucht sie auch wenn ich die Preise anschaue, die kosteten damals 489 und 524 DM.


*Nein einen Vorgänger gab es nicht.*


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Genau. Ixorne hat das Ding geheissen. Allerdings ganz in dunkelgrau schwarz. Endlich der Name gefunden! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!



Ah, Gott sei Dank die Sache ist erledigt. Nichts zu Danken.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, Gott sei Dank die Sache ist erledigt. Nichts zu Danken.


Doch. Grad bei schweren Geburten muss man den Geburtshelfern besonderen Dank aussprechen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab mal den Begriff "OneWay-Clutches" gegoogelt. Das bedeutet Einwegkupplung oder bei Angelrollen
> angewandt Unendlich Rücklaufsperre. Entschuldige kenne mich mit den neumodischen Begriffen und auch mit den neueren Rollen nicht so aus.
> Bevorzuge immer die deutschen Wörter soweit es welche dazu gibt, also unendlich Rücklaufsperre.
> 
> ...



Im Endeffekt isses auch wurscht ob Vorgänger, 1999 oder nen Jahr später.
Andal hat sie wieder erkannt und damit Ziel erreicht. 

Nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich fast immer die engl. Begrifflichkeiten dafür benutze. Ist für mich halt einfacher damit zu arbeiten, da ich auch in diversen Foren unterwegs bin, wo halt keiner deutsch textet.
Mit diesen seltsamen dt. Formulierungen konnte ich halt noch nie wirklich was anfangen, da man dafür nicht selten erstmal nen Lexikon brauch.

Um es etwas einfacher zu machen , hatte ich ja bereits oben "Sofortstopp-Lager" geschrieben...nichts andres isses ja auch, wenngleich auch nur in eine Richtung.
Ich werd mich versuchen zu bemühen, hier entsprechende dt. Begriffe dafür zu verwenden, sofern ich sinnvolle dafür denn finde.

Der Preis wundert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, bzw. bewegte sich das sogar noch völlig im Rahmen. Die MDS von DAM wahren auch nicht viel günstiger, von Daiwa/Shimano mal gar nicht zu reden bei den Top-Modellen.


----------



## eiszeit (27. April 2020)

Ist doch kein Problem, ich nehm da halt den Übersetzer.


----------



## Shura (28. April 2020)

Hier kann man sich das Innenleben besagter Rolle angucken.
KLICK


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich das Innenleben besagter Rolle angucken.
> KLICK


Ich bin überrascht, dass das Gehäuse aus Plastik ist. Drinnen sind dann noch weitere Plastikteile. Definitiv kein "must have". Das Getriebe erinnert mich sehr an Applause bzw. Ecusima.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

Plastik muss man auch relativ sehen. Vor +20 Jahren fiel das fraglos noch in die Kategorie "ich war ein Joghurtbecher". Aber heutzutage bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob teilweise die Verbundwerkstoffe an gewissen Stellen den Metallen nicht gar überlegen sind.


----------



## eiszeit (28. April 2020)

Kleiner Einschub und um mal zu zeigen,
Plastik vor 65 Jahren.


----------



## eiszeit (28. April 2020)

*Da machen wir mal weiter mit den Ryobirollen:*

Die Ryobi MX Serie wurde 1980 auf der Spoga vorgestellt und 1981 von Cormoran
mit den Modellen MX 10D, MX 20D und MX 30D angeboten Im Jahr 1982 wurde die Modellreihe mit den Modellen
MX 40D und MX 50D ergänzt.
Ich leg mal ein Bild bei: (es fehlt noch die MX 50D:




Sämtliche Modelle der Serie sind am "Kopf" kugelgelagert und die Kurbelachse läuft auf Buchsen.
Die Bügelschaltung ist innen, der Bügel kann aber auch per Hand umgelegt werden. Sie sind umbaubar
von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb, die Kurbel kann angeklappt werden und alle verfügen über eine Druckknopfspule.
Hier noch die Daten ein paar Daten zu den einzelnen Modellen:
MX 10D Schnurfassung 250m/0,20mm, Übersetzung 1:4,8, Preis 69,50DM
MX 20D Schnurfassung 180m/0,25mm, Übersetzung 1:4,6, Preis 75,50DM
MX 30D Schnurfassung 180m/0,80mm, Übersetzung 1:4,6  Preis 79,50DM
MX 40D Schnurfassung 240m/0,35mm, Übersetzung 1:4,3, Preis 89,50DM
MX 50D Schnurfassung 260m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1:4,3, Preis 98,50DM

Hier noch einen Blick ins Getriebe.





Die MX Rollen können jederzeit auch heute noch gefischt werden


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. April 2020)

Ich häng da noch einen dran...von dieser MX-Serie gab es auch im ehemaligen Ostblock ein Lizenzbau. Und zwar in der ehemaligen CSSR unter dem Namen Tokoz MK100.


----------



## hans albers (1. Mai 2020)

hier meine lokomotive:
ryobi 287 highspeed...


----------



## eiszeit (1. Mai 2020)

Sehr schöne und seltenere Rolle. Die 287 entspricht von der Größe der 188 hat aber einen -gegenüber der 188-
verlängerten Rollenfuß, läuft auf zwei selbstschmierenden Sinderbuchsen und weist eine Übersetzung von 1:4,3 auf.
Sie kostete 62,50 DM und ist -wie nicht anders gewohnt aus dieser Serie- im besten Lackzustand
*Glückwunsch zur schönen Rolle.*


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2020)

@eiszeit Weist du von wann bei der Ryobi Standard (Grünen) die 23 gebaut wurde, ist eine ganz kleine ohne Schnurlaufrolle.


----------



## eiszeit (30. Mai 2020)

Die Ryobi 23 ist die kleinste der Standard Serie und für den Jungangler oder Anfänger konzipiert.
Sie kam so um 1972 heraus und kostete 11,90DM


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit aus einem Konvolut eine Ryobi 288 erhalten und bin ziemlich begeistert davon, denn sie läuft noch einwandfrei und wenn die Kurbel oben steht, dreht sie sich durchs Eigengewicht nach unten.
Allerdings ist der Klicker verdammt laut. Kann man sich den leiser tunen oder ist das nicht erfolgversprechend?


----------



## eiszeit (12. Juni 2020)

Vorab super Rolle und Glückwunsch dazu.
Die Rücklaufsperre greift bei der 288 vor dem Getriebe. Der Sperrkranz (ca. 8 Zähne) liegt vor dem Ritzel.
Leg mal ein Foto des Getriebes bei.




Ich denke da kann man wenig gegen das Klickgeräusch tun, evtl. versuchen mit mehr Rollenfett am Sperrkranz um das Geräusch zu mindern. Vielleicht wäre es auch
möglich den Rücklaufsperrgeber mit keinem so geräuschintensiven  Material wie Metall  zu überziehen, z. B. Kunstsoff oder Farbe??
Kurz noch ein paar Daten zur 288:
Fürs schwere Fischen einsetzbar, Schnurrfassung 150m/0,55mm, Gewicht ca. 555g, Übersetzung 1: 4,3, 2 Kugellager, zweites Zahnrad zum
Spulenhub, Preis damals 89,50DM


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Mehr Fett wird nur kurzzeitig was bringen. Irgendwann wirds wieder normal laut.
Nen Kunststoffüberzug wäre denkbar am Klicker (nicht Sperrritzel!), wenn dieser dünn genug, dämmend aber dennoch strapazierfähig ist, wird man das deutlich anders wahrnehmen.
Was auch geht und sicher auch das einfachste, ist einfach die Federspannung zu verringern, aber auch nur soweit das der Klicker noch problemlos greifen kann.

Eine weitere Option wäre, dieses Sperrsystem zu modifizieren, das der Klicker beim normalen Kurbeln immer angehoben wird und damit eben nicht mehr klickert, es ihn aber weiterhin runterdrückt bei Sperrung.
Solche Systeme finden sich in diversen Shakespeares ähnlicher Bauweise.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juni 2020)

Hmm, vielleicht probiere ich das mal mit leichtem Abfeilen, damit der Sperrhebel satter auf das Zahnrad trifft oder nem Tropfen Gelcoat ausm Bootsbereich


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das mit Rollenfett bei meiner Quick 331N versucht. Zuerst war die Sperre extrem leise, nach einem Angeltag wurde sie zwar bedeutend lauter, ist aber nach vielen Stunden angeln noch immer viel leiser als die Sperre bei der 441, wo ich das nicht gemacht habe.
Bei meinr Quick Super war so viel altes angetrocknetes Fett auf dem Großrad, dass die Sperre fast lautlos war


----------



## eiszeit (12. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht probiere ich das mal mit leichtem Abfeilen, damit der Sperrhebel satter auf das Zahnrad trifft oder nem Tropfen Gelcoat ausm Bootsbereich


Bitte um Rückmeldung über das Ergebnis. Es wäre vielleicht auch was den ganzen Sperrhebel in einer Art Kunstsoff zu machen oder einen
Teil des Hebls abzunehmen und mit einem geräuschhemmenden Stoff auftragen usw. usw..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Da kommt mir grad Flüssiggummi in den Sinn.
Hab damit noch nie gearbeitet und kann von daher wenig dazu sagen ob das Zeug dünn genug und lange draufbleibt, aber denkbar wäre es vielleicht.
Müßte man evtl. schauen das man gröbere Kanten am Metall vielleicht vorher etwas abrundet, damit der Gummischlüpper dann länger draufbleibt und sich nicht gleich runterschlägt durch die eingeschaltete Sperre.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht auch was den ganzen Sperrhebel in einer Art Kunstsoff zu machen oder einen
> Teil des Hebls abzunehmen und mit einem geräuschhemmenden Stoff auftragen usw. usw..


Das geht leider über meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten hinaus. Mit einem 3D Drucker könnte man da vielleicht etwas machen, denn ich vermute, dass der Klicker einfach zu stark beansprucht wird (ständige Reibung und Schlagen), um etwas dauerhaft auf dem Metall anbringen zu können.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juli 2020)

*Die Ryobi GX-Serie*​Die Ryobi GX Serie kam 1979 zuerst mit 4 Modellen (GX.10, GX-20, GX-30 und GX-40) auf dem Markt. Vertrieben wurden die Rollen u. a. von Cormoran.




Einige Details: übergreifende Spule, Bügelinnenschaltung wahlweise Umlegen des Bügels per Hand, Druckknopfspule, kugelgelagert, Klappkurbel usw..
Technische Daten:

Ryobi GX-10, Gewicht 225g, Übersetzung 1:4,8, Schnurfassung 150m/0,25mm, Kosten 79,50DM
Ryobi GX-20, Gewicht 310g, Übersetzung 1:3,7, Schnurfassung 210m/0,25mm, Kosten 59,50DM
Ryobi GX-30, Gewicht 385g, Übersetzung 1:3,8, Schnurfassung 130m/0,35mm, Kosten 69,50DM
Ryobi GX-40, Gewicht 480g, Übersetzung 1:4,5, Schnurfassung 240m/0,35mm, Kosten 79,50DM
Im Jahr 1980 kamen zu den v. g. Modellen die GX-20N und die GX-50 hinzu, komplettiert wurde dann im Jahr 1981 mit der GX-60.
Technische Daten:

Ryobi GX-20N, Gewicht 310g, Übersetzung 1:4,3, Schnurfassung 210m/0,25mm, Kosten 74,50DM
Ryobi GX-50, Gewicht 660g, Übersetzung 1:4,3, Schnurfassung 190m/0,45mm, Kosten 89,50DM
Ryobi GX-60, Gewicht 732g, Übersetzung 1:4,3, Schnurfassung 240m/0,45mm, Kosten 99,50DM
Kurz noch das Innenleben der Ryobi GX-20N.




Man sieht das Hypoidgetriebe mit Minusversetzung. Der Spulenhub wird mittels zweiten Zahnrad gewährleistet.
Die Rücklaufsperre greift auf das Antriebsrad, wie man sieht ist der Sperrkranz vielzahnig und die Geräuschentwicklung bei RLS/EIN ist nicht so laut sondern eher leise summend.

​


----------



## eiszeit (18. Dezember 2020)

*Die Ryobi Powerful DX-Serie*​Die in Japan hergestellte und in Deutschland ab 1977 angebotene Powerful DX Serie gab es in den Modellen DX-1,
DX-2, DX-3, DX-4 und DX-5 und deckte somit fast das ganze Angelspektrum ab.





Bild 1: die Modelle DX-2und DX-3
Hier ein paar Daten zu den Rollen:

Ryobi DX-1, Gewicht 215g, Übersetzung 1:4,75, Schnurfassung 100m/0,30mm, Kosten 96,00DM
Ryobi DX-2, Gewicht 285g, Übersetzung 1:4,30, Schnurfassung 130m/0,30mm, Kosten 100,00DM
Ryobi DX-3, Gewicht 350g, Übersetzung 1:4,50, Schnurfassung 160m/0,30mm, Kosten 115,00DM
Ryobi DX-4, Gewicht 475g, Übersetzung 1:4,50, Schnurfassung 190m/0,40mm, Kosten 129,50DM
Ryobi DX-5, Gewicht 570g, Übersetzung 1:4,30, Schnurfassung 270m/0,40mm, Kosten 139,50DM
Die Modelle laufen auf drei Kugellager, zwei an der Kurbelachse und eines auf der Hauptachse, wie man am
Foto sieht erfolgt der Bügelumschalg außen. Sie besitzen eine Klappkurbel die von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb
umgebaut werden kann.
Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist aus Aluminium-Oxyd und funktioniert einwandfrei was der besonderen Konstruktion
zu schulden ist.
Leg da mal noch zwei Fotos für das Detail "Schnurlaufröllchen" bei, weil -ich meine- dies Anerkennung verdient.








Leider ist die Schraube aus Aluminium welche gern mal "festgeht" und schwer zu lösen ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Dezember 2020)

Vorbildliche Konstruktion am Schnurlaufröllchen

Aluschrauben immer dünn einfetten, damit sie sich nicht im Metall festsetzen, hilft dauerhaft.

Das gleiche Modell wurde übrigens im Mutterland Japan in rot verkauft.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Dezember 2020)

In rot kenne ich die Powerful GL Serie als besonders kraftvolle Rolle mit niedriger Übersetzung,
die sonst der Powerful Serie entspricht.
Leg mal ein Foto der Powerful No. 2 bei.





Die gab es auch in Deutschland in rot mit den Modelle Powerful GL-4, Powerful GL-5 und Powerful GL-6
Daten zu den roten:

Powerful GL-4, Gewicht 665g, Übersetzung 1:3,20, Schnurfassung 210m/0,45mm
Powerful GL-5, Gewicht 755g, Übersetzung 1:3,07, Schnurfassung 240m/0,45mm
Powerful GL-6, Gewicht 790g, Übersetzung 1:3,07, Schnurfassung 280m/0,45mm


----------



## Bilch (18. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> *Die Ryobi Powerful DX-Serie*​Die in Japan hergestellte und in Deutschland ab 1977 angebotene Powerful DX Serie gab es in den Modellen DX-1,
> DX-2, DX-3, DX-4 und DX-5 und deckte somit fast das ganze Angelspektrum ab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362241
> ...


Bei Ryobi habe ich das Gefühl, dass manche Sachen bei den älteren Modellen besser gemacht sind als bei den neueren. Ich kenne aber ehrlich gesagt fast nur diese Modelle, die hier vorgestellt wurden.

Z.b. die RLS. Hier in diesem Thread wurde die Ryobi 288 vorgestellt. Diese ist definitiv älter als die GX, aber bei der greift die RLS auf die Hauptachse. Auf YT habe ich ein Filmchen von einer SX 5 entdeckt. Rolle ist aus den 70ern und die RLS ist noch besser konstruiert und befindet sich außerhalb des Gehäuses. Aber bei der AX und GX (DX?), die wahrscheinlich neuer sind, greift die RLS auf das Tellerrad …

Bei der SX 5 ist aber merkwürdig, dass sie kein Excenterrad hat, sondern wird der Spulenhub durch Direktkopplung gewährleistet.

Oder das Schnurlaufröllchen. Die AX und DX (gab es auch eine CX?) haben dieses wirklich tolle Röllchen (schon die 288 hatte ein ähnlich konstruiertes), die GX aber nicht mehr - eine Verschlimmbesserung?


----------



## eiszeit (19. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei Ryobi habe ich das Gefühl, dass manche Sachen bei den älteren Modellen besser gemacht sind als bei den neueren. Ich kenne aber ehrlich gesagt fast nur diese Modelle, die hier vorgestellt wurden.
> 
> Z.b. die RLS. Hier in diesem Thread wurde die Ryobi 288 vorgestellt. Diese ist definitiv älter als die GX, aber bei der greift die RLS auf die Hauptachse. Auf YT habe ich ein Filmchen von einer SX 5 entdeckt. Rolle ist aus den 70ern und die RLS ist noch besser konstruiert und befindet sich außerhalb des Gehäuses. Aber bei der AX und GX (DX?), die wahrscheinlich neuer sind, greift die RLS auf das Tellerrad …
> 
> ...


Von Ryobi gibt es noch einiges an Modellen aus den 70ern.

Mit dem greifen der Rls (Rücklaufsperre) auf das Antriebsrad/Kurbelachse oder auf die Hauptachse ist es so, das es in der
Modellreihe schon Unterschiede gibt. Erfahrungsgemäß (nicht immer) greift bei den größeren Modellen wegen der höheren
Beslastung die Rls auf die Hauptachse, die der kleineren auf das Antriebsrad. Ein grund natürlich sind auch die
Platzverhältnisse im Gehäuse.

Die SX- Serie kam 1979 mit den vier kleinen Modellen in Deutschland auf den Markt, 1980 folgte die große.
Im Gegensatz zu den internationalen Modellen wurde aber die SX-Serie in Deutschland mit Druckknopfspule angeboten.
D.h. 1979 die Modelle Ryobi SX-1D, SX-2D, SX-3D, SX-4D und dann 1980 die SX-5D. (auf kleine Änderungen der Bezeichnung
wie 2ND oder 2 P ect. möcht aber gar nicht eingehen weil es sonst zuviel wird).
Das Video hab ich mir angesehen und es sträuben sich mir die Haare zu Berge. Der Typ gibt doch wirklich auf die SX-5
ne Shakespeare Omi Bremsschraube drauf, ob die Plastik Spule so passt weiß ich auf die Schnelle auch nicht. Da sieht man wieder
welcher "M..." doch oft in Netzt verbreitet wurde. Anscheinend geht es da nur um Klicks oder so.

Ich leg mal ein Bild bei wie die SX-5D aussehen soll.




Bild 1: Die SX-5D, sie hat ebenfalls die Schaltung -wie die im Viedeo gezeigte SX 5- der Rls in der Umlaufkappe/Rotor.

Ansonsten ist die SX-Serie der unteren Mittelklasse zuzuordnen. Der Preis lag damals zwischen 42,00DM und 76,00DM
für die SX-5D.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die AX und DX (gab es auch eine CX?)



Ja es gab auch eine CX neben einigen weiteren Modellen (RX zum Beispiel).
Das manche Modelle Features haben und andre nicht, hat wie @eiszeit schon schrieb, sicherlich auch erstmal mit der Bauform zutun. Auf der andren Seite spielt natürlich auch die angepeilte Range (zb Mittelklasse, Oberklasse usw.) auch mit rein.
Solche Unterschiede selbst innerhalb einer Serie findet man quasi bei allen Rollenherstellern von damals, egal ob da nun Ryobi, Daiwa, Shimano oder DAM drauf steht.


----------



## Bilch (19. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Video hab ich mir angesehen und es sträuben sich mir die Haare zu Berge. Der Typ gibt doch wirklich auf die SX-5
> ne Shakespeare Omi Bremsschraube drauf, ob die Plastik Spule so passt weiß ich auf die Schnelle auch nicht. Da sieht man wieder
> welcher "M..." doch oft in Netzt verbreitet wurde. Anscheinend geht es da nur um Klicks oder so.


Ich kenne weder die SX 5 noch die Omni, aber wenn sie passen und wenn die Bremse gut funktioniert, warum nicht?


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe auch mal eine kleine Ryobi gehabt, hatte die wohl 1982 erworben. 
Sie hatte eine Kurbel aus Kunststoff, das weiß ich noch... Habe die damals meinem Onkel in Jugoslawien verkauft. 

Daher habe ich die nicht mehr, würde mich aber interessieren, um welches Modell es sich da gehandelt haben könnte!


----------



## eiszeit (20. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal eine kleine Ryobi gehabt, hatte die wohl 1982 erworben.
> Sie hatte eine Kurbel aus Kunststoff, das weiß ich noch... Habe die damals meinem Onkel in Jugoslawien verkauft.
> 
> Daher habe ich die nicht mehr, würde mich aber interessieren, um welches Modell es sich da gehandelt haben könnte!


War bestimmt ne Catcher oder ne LX.
Musst mal im Netz nachsehen unter Ryobi Catcher 1MN oder Ryobi LX02.
Waren Rollen der einfachsten Ausführung für den Hobbyangler oder für die Kinderangel.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder die SX 5 noch die Omni, aber wenn sie passen und wenn die Bremse gut funktioniert, warum nicht?


Na dann schreib ich mal ein noch ein paar Zeilen über die SX Serie von Ryobi und zwar über die bei uns in
Deutschlandvor vor allem von Cormoran verkaufte *Ryobi SX 1D bis SX 5D*, *D* d. h. mit Druckknopfspule.
Beworben wurde die Serie als preiswerte Stationärrollen von hohem Gebrauchswert. Preislich lag sie (siehe
weiter unten) im mittleren/unterem Bereich.






Bild 1: links Ryobi SX-5D, rechts Ryobi SX-3D




Bild 2: Ansicht Kurbelgegenseite, man sieht es die Kurbel kann per Münze am Wasser umgebaut werden.
Ein paar technische Daten:

Ryobi SX-1D, Gewicht 281g, Übersetzung 1:4,75, Schnurfassung 100m/0,30mm, Kosten 39,50DM
Ryobi SX-2D, Gewicht 290g, Übersetzung 1:3,70, Schnurfassung 130m/0,30mm, Kosten 45,00DM
Ryobi SX-3D, Gewicht 350g, Übersetzung 1:3,80, Schnurfassung 180m/0,30mm, Kosten 55,00DM
Ryobi SX-4D, Gewicht 455g, Übersetzung 1:4,50, Schnurfassung 180m/0,40mm, Kosten 65,00DM
Ryobi SX-5D, Gewicht 640g, Übersetzung 1:4,30, Schnurfassung 260m/0,40mm, Kosten 69,50DM
Die 5 "Größen" wurden ähnlich den Ryobi DX Rollen -siehe weiter vorne- gewählt und decken fast das ganze Angelspektrum ab.
sonstige technische Daten:
-übergreifende Spule aus Alulegierung​-Bügelinnenschaltung, oder per Hand​-Druckknopfspule​-sehr ordentliche Mehrscheibenbremse, mit Rastung (oberste Scheibe zur Bremsmutter mit vier Erhöhungen)​usw.​
Hab die beiden Rollen mal zum Teil zerlegt:




Bild 3: links fast zerlegt SX-5D, rechts die SX-3D
*Zur SX-5D kurz ein paar Sätze:* Die Rolle läuft auf Buchsen die entnehmbar sind, eine "frisieren" mit Kugellagern (17x9x4) ist möglich,
braucht man m. M. aber nicht weil die Buchsen von einwandfreier Qualität sind. Die Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre erfolgt in der Umlauf-
kappe. Was mir auffällt, ursprünglich war anscheinend geplant den Spulenhub mittels zweitem Zahnrad zu tätigen, man sieht es an den
Vorbereitungen am Gehäuse und am Führungsstück, dies wurde anscheinend verworfen und es wurde mit Umläufer gearbeitet
*Zur SX-3D kurz ein paar Sätze:* Die Rolle läuft auch auf Buchsen, die Rücklaufsperre greift am Antriebsrad und "wie herrlich" die Umlauf-
kappe/Rotor-Gehäuse ist per Steckscheibe durchgeführt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem Gehäuse und möglichem 2. Zahnrad für den Hub ist durchaus interessant.
Eventuell gab es auch verschiedene Modellereihen, die das gleiche Gehäuse genutzt haben aber dennoch unterschiedliche Abtriebe hatten.
Ich bin bei Ryobi ansonsten überhaupt nicht im Bilde, ist halt nicht mein Sammelgebiet.
Vorstellbar wäre das aber sicherlich, gerade die Japaner haben ja nun wirklich sehr teileeffizient lange Zeit gebaut.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> War bestimmt ne Catcher oder ne LX.
> Musst mal im Netz nachsehen unter Ryobi Catcher 1MN oder Ryobi LX02.
> Waren Rollen der einfachsten Ausführung für den Hobbyangler oder für die Kinderangel.


 
Nach einiger Zeit Suche habe ich sie doch noch( in meinem Besitz)  gefunden: Gottseidank habe ich sie damals behalten und nicht verkauft, 
was mich natürlich jetzt sehr freut!


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2020)

Oh ne Ryobi Catcher 1MN. Die Rolle ist aber in einem sehr schönem Zustand. Sie kam um die 80er Jahre auf den Markt und
kostete damals 26,50DM.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Oh ne Ryobi Catcher 1MN. Die Rolle ist aber in einem sehr schönem Zustand. Sie kam um die 80er Jahre auf den Markt und
> kostete damals 26,50DM.


 
Ja, die war die Jahrzehnte auch gut, dunkel und staubsicher verpackt! Drehen läßt sie sich auch gut und die Schnur kann ich auch noch verwenden!


----------



## eiszeit (16. April 2021)

Da ich letzthin die letzte Rolle aus der *Ryobi Standard- Serie* -nicht umbaubar von Rechts auf Linkshandbetrieb-bekommen habe schreib ich mal
ein paar Sätze zur Serie. Die Professional- Serie nicht -umbaubar von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb- hab ich ja im Beitrag 1 beschrieben.
Die Serie -in grün gehalten- kam ebenso wie die Professional- Serie Anfang der 70er Jahre auf den Markt und war gedacht für die Angler mit "kleinerem Geldbeutel".





Es gab sie wie folgt in den Modellen;

Ryobi 23: kleinste der Serie, Schnurfassung 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1:3,2, Bügelaußenanschlag, 11,90DM
Ryobi 30: Schnurfassung 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,2, Bügelinnenschaltung, 18,90DM
Ryobi 33: Schnurfassung 150m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,5, Bügelinnenschaltung, 21,90DM
Ryobi 44: Schnurfassung 140m/0,35mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,5, Bügelinnenschaltung, Kurbel anlegbar, Mehrscheibenbremse, 33,50DM
Ryobi 144: Schnurfassung 150m/0,35mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,4, Bügelinnenschaltung, Kurbel anlegbar, Mehrscheibenbremse, Druckknopfspule, 44,50DM
Ryobi 88: Schnurfassung 220m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,4, Bügelinnenschaltung, Kurbel anlegbar, Mehrscheibenbremse, 54,00DM
Ryobi 99: Schnurfassung 250m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1 :3,4, Bügelinnenschaltung, Kurbel anlegbar, Mehrscheibenbremse, 62,50DM
Alle Rollen der Serie laufen auf Buchsen, hergestellt wurden sie Anfangs in Japan dann zum Teil Korea,


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

Moinsen eiszeit !
Habe heute eine Ryobi 277 (umbaubar l/r) geschenkt bekommen. In einem schmalen Bereich läuft sie auch sehr flüssig, leider hat sich ca. 25er Mono unterhalb des Zahnrades der Spulenachse verkeilt, weshalb sie nicht über den unteren Totpunkt hinaus dreht. Die Schnur wollte weder links- noch rechtsrum rauskommen und ist dann am Zahnrad abgerissen, sodass man nicht mehr ran kommt. Danach habe ich die Seite geöffnet und auch das erste Ringkugellager entfernt, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher, wie man zerstörungsfrei die Spulenachse ausbaut. Eventuell die Sechskantmutter am Rotorboden oder hat die da nichts mit zu tun?? Kannst du mir da den entscheidenden Hinweis geben?


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher
Hat die Ryobi 277 nicht eine Schnellwechselspule. Da brauchst du doch nur den Knopf drücken und die Spule samt Halterung und Zahnrad löst sich dann doch. Ansonsten Bild wäre gut.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

Da sitzt die blöde Schnur!
Und ich würde gerne die Spulenachse ausbauen, da auch am oberen Totpunkt die Stelle nicht über den Rotorenrand heraus kommt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juli 2022)

Dann drücke auf den Knopf oben und du kannst das ganze abziehen.




 Wenn es klemmen sollte, etwas Rostloeser benutzen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

Yayyyy, 1000 Dank


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Moinsen eiszeit !
> Habe heute eine Ryobi 277 (umbaubar l/r) geschenkt bekommen. In einem schmalen Bereich läuft sie auch sehr flüssig, leider hat sich ca. 25er Mono unterhalb des Zahnrades der Spulenachse verkeilt, weshalb sie nicht über den unteren Totpunkt hinaus dreht. Die Schnur wollte weder links- noch rechtsrum rauskommen und ist dann am Zahnrad abgerissen, sodass man nicht mehr ran kommt. Danach habe ich die Seite geöffnet und auch das erste Ringkugellager entfernt, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher, wie man zerstörungsfrei die Spulenachse ausbaut. Eventuell die Sechskantmutter am Rotorboden oder hat die da nichts mit zu tun?? Kannst du mir da den entscheidenden Hinweis geben?


Moin,

einfach den Stift (Pfeil) rausziehen.




Und auch mal die Druckknopfvorrichtung abziehen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

Danke auch dir, eiszeit !
Die Kleine läuft wieder richtig rund, jetzt nur noch putzen.
Dazu gabs heute auch noch ne Shakespeare Alpha 040 2100 Series, die braucht wohl etwas Öl, und ne Interfisch Junior LX030 Penta, die läuft noch leichter.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Danke auch dir, eiszeit !
> Die Kleine läuft wieder richtig rund, jetzt nur noch putzen.
> Dazu gabs heute auch noch ne Shakespeare Alpha 040 2100 Series, die braucht wohl etwas Öl, und ne Interfisch Junior LX030 Penta, die läuft noch leichter.


Yep, Klasse Rolle die 277, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, Klasse Rolle die 277, Glückwunsch.


Danke, die gefällt mir echt gut. Der Klicker ist nicht so laut wie bei der größeren und sie ist auch ziemlich gut ausgewuchtet.
Für so ne alte Dame echt top


----------



## hans albers (9. Juli 2022)

habe die nummer grösser, eine 287..
traktor...


----------



## eiszeit (10. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> habe die nummer grösser, eine 287..
> traktor...
> Anhang anzeigen 411968


Super Rolle, ein richtiges Arbeitstier.


----------



## hans albers (10. Juli 2022)

yap, nicht kaputt zu kriegen.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juli 2022)

Da es von Ryobi auch Fliegenrollen und Multirollen gab, hier mal die Multirolle Atlantic 3246 mit
Daumenbremse.
Ryobi Ltd., Japan, Fishing Tackle Division wurde Anfangs der 70er -vom Newcomer- der Fa. Cormoran (München, Niederlassung Europa, unter Leitung zweier ehem. DAM Mitarbeiter) in den Markt eingeführt. Verkauft wurden die Rollen auch u. a, von der Fa. Hirt, Sindelfingen oder Ertl (München) usw..
Ryobi selbst war zu der Zeit eine der weltgrößten Hersteller für Guß- und Stanzteilen. Große Firmen wie Minolta, Toyota, Yamaha ect.
zählte zu den Kunden. Ein Qualitätsvorteil auch im Hinblick auf Material und einzuhaltente Toleranzen war gegeben.

Einige Daten zur Ryobi 3246 mit Daumenbremse, es gab sie auch ohne diese Bremse.
Schnurfassung: 300m/0,45mm, Gewicht 590g, Übersetzung 1:3,3, damalige Kosten (1974) 137,50 DM.
Mit Ablaufbremssystem (Daumenbremse), 2 Kugellagern (Spulenachse), Freilaufsystem, Rücklaufsperre, Knarre usw.
Und ein paar Bilder:




Kurbelgegenseite mit schalbarer Knarre




Kurbelseite mit Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre und des Freilaufs, man sieht hier auch den so typischen Kurbelknauf von Ryobi aus der Zeit.




Blick auf die Daumenbremse




Blick ins innere mit herausgenommener Spule, der Getriebekomplex kann per vier Rändelschrauben von der Kurbelseite abgenommen werden.
Auf ein Zerlegen des Getriebes hab ich verzichtet weil der Lauf und auch die Bremse in Ordnung war und ist.




Hier eine Ansicht auf die Gummibeläge der Daumenbremse. Hinten, Kugellager und die Knarre.


----------



## Ti-it (20. Oktober 2022)

So, hab mich jetzt mal noch mit Ersatzteilen eingedeckt. Sollte, denke ich, reichen für ein Anglerleben. Wobei an der Rolle, meiner Meinung nach, eh nicht viel kaputt gehen kann.
Ich musste die Ersatzteilbox übrigens im Konvolut erwerben. Sollte jemand für andere Ryobi Modelle was benötigen, hierzu habe ich ggf. auch eine passende Box. 





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (20. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt mal noch mit Ersatzteilen eingedeckt. Sollte, denke ich, reichen für ein Anglerleben. Wobei an der Rolle, meiner Meinung nach, eh nicht viel kaputt gehen kann.
> Ich musste die Ersatzteilbox übrigens im Konvolut erwerben. Sollte jemand für andere Ryobi Modelle was benötigen, hierzu habe ich ggf. auch eine passende Box.
> Anhang anzeigen 421849
> 
> ...


Super. 

Ja, die gab es und es war eine einwandfreie Sache. Da konnte man kleinere Defekte (die eigentlich fast nie vorkamen) selbst beheben.
Ich denke es war sogar ein E-Bügel dabei.
Hier Ryobi 177.


----------



## Ti-it (20. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> Ja, die gab es und es war eine einwandfreie Sache. Da konnte man kleinere Defekte (die eigentlich fast nie vorkamen) selbst beheben.
> Ich denke es war sogar ein E-Bügel dabei.
> ...


Du bist echt der Hammer, Eiszeit! War mir tatsächlich bis jetzt nicht sicher, ob das was Offizielles ist oder ob sich einfach jemand die Boxen selbst zusammenstellte.
Danke!

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (20. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Hammer, Eiszeit! War mir tatsächlich bis jetzt nicht sicher, ob das was Offizielles ist oder ob sich einfach jemand die Boxen selbst zusammenstellte.
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Nichts zu Danken, halt sie in Ehren, die sind echt sammelwürdig und falls man doch mal ein Teil braucht dann hat man es. Glückwunsch


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja, die gab es und es war eine einwandfreie Sache. Da konnte man kleinere Defekte (die eigentlich fast nie vorkamen) selbst beheben.
> Ich denke es war sogar ein E-Bügel dabei.
> Hier Ryobi 177.



Sowas ist heute unvorstellbar das will ja kein Hersteller, die wollen nur neu verkaufen 


Gruß Frank


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2022)

moin....
super sache, das war noch service damals..

ich habe hier eine lokomotive aka 287.
falls du da noch einen ersatzteile kasten da hast, wäre ich evtl. interessiert..
(alles nähere per PN)


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2022)

Moinsen,
habe auch noch zwei Rollen Ryobi 277 (umbau bar l/r) .


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2022)

Mit Ersatzspulen.


----------



## Ti-it (21. Oktober 2022)

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut.
hans albers leider hab ich keine für die 287.

Die anderen haben auch den Aufkleber auf dem Deckel leider nicht mehr. Aber jede Menge Teile.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2022)

oki.. danke fürs nachschauen...


----------



## eiszeit (22. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mit Ersatzspulen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421980
> 
> ...


Die sehen ja -auch nach 50 Jahren- noch super aus. Diese mattgraue Einbrennlackierung hält -bei entsprechender Behandlung- ewig.

Auszug aus dem Rollenbegleitheft 266/277


----------

